# Ортопедическая подушка для сидения. Какую выбрать?



## Жаннат (10 Дек 2013)

Рада за вас, Светлана! Как хорошо, что на форуме есть такие примеры, как Ваш.  А то грустно читать о неэффективности лечения или повторных операциях. Я хочу спросить у Вас, на втором месяце после операции Вы задавали вопрос о подушке для начинающих сидеть. Где можно узнать о ней получше? Вы пользовались такой подушкой? Я уж подумала, что может начать сидеть на двух стульях, чтобы копчик свисал между стульями?


----------



## La murr (10 Дек 2013)

*Жаннат*, спасибо за тёплые слова! 
Про подушку у меня вот такая информация -


> _Сама по себе ортопедическая подушка на стул обеспечивает разгрузку копчика, крестца и тазового кольца при сидении на полужестких и жестких основаниях. Кроме того, она позволяет нормализовать кровообращение в органах малого таза, предотвращая застой крови, благодаря чему достигается уменьшение болевых ощущений при консервативном лечении некоторых заболеваний, а также в послеоперационном и послеродовом периоде._





> _Из всего сказанного выше понятны основные рекомендации к применению таких изделий. В первую очередь это, конечно, различные травмы седалищных бугров и таза, при которых происходит нарушение его целостности, а также период реабилитации после таких повреждений. Также использование таких подушек рекомендовано при различных травмах копчика, травмах и болезнях органов промежности и малого таза, а также послеродовой и послеоперационный период. В остальном же такие подушки выполняют профилактическую роль, нормализуя кровообращение в области спины и таза, а также уменьшая давление на органы малого таза и копчик. Для обездвиженных людей такие подушки выполняют также профилактическую роль, предупреждая развитие пролежней._





> _Как правильно выбрать и купить ортопедическую подушку для сидения, чтобы она действительно была качественной и выполняла возложенные на нее функции? Это, в принципе, не слишком сложно, важно учитывать только два фактора — форму и наполнение. Итак, первое, на что мы обращаем внимание — *форма подушки.* Как правило, форма — кольцо, но иногда попадаются и подушки других форм — прямоугольные или круглые, но по факту сделаны они точно также — если их «распотрошить», то внутри найдется то же самое кольцо. Размер таких подушек одинаков, он считается универсальным, потому проблем с подбором подходящего варианта возникнуть не должно.
> 
> Второй фактор — *наполнение.* Обычно в качестве «набивки» используется эластичный вспененный пенополиуретан, или, говоря проще, поролон. Он не является каким-то специальным ортопедическим материалом, а достаточно широко распространен и не дорог, поэтому иногда остается удивляться, почему цена такого изделия, как ортопедическая подушка для сидения водителя, например, так непомерно велика. С другой стороны, этот материал гипоаллергенен и нетоксичен, различные микробы-паразиты в нем не заводятся, а поскольку особых требований по упругости к нему не предъявляется (как в случае с подушками для сна, например), то он вполне применим и в данном случае. Ведь его задача — просто перераспределить нагрузку, сняв ее с промежности, а поролон с ней успешно справляется.
> 
> Отдельного упоминания достойна *ортопедическая надувная подушка для сидения. *Стоимость ее значительно ниже, в использовании она также проста «до безобразия». При этом существуют они уже достаточно давно, раньше были известны, как «подушки от геморроя», но после периода «забвения» на рынок вырвались «поролоновые» подушки, которые активно рекламируются и стоят намного дороже._



Я всё таки планирую иметь такую подушку в своём арсенале ортопедических средств.
Думаю, что с помощью двух стульев поставленную задачу (разгрузка крестца, копчика и т.д.) решить не удастся, @Жаннат


----------



## Жаннат (10 Дек 2013)

Cветлана, большое спасибо за подробный ответ! Буду искать подушку.


----------



## La murr (10 Дек 2013)

*Жаннат*, такую подушку стоит спросить в ортопедических салонах. Ещё в аптеках продают подушки-круги от пролежней.


> Специальная форма подушки с отверстием в центре помогает снять нагрузку с органов малого таза, сократить сроки реабилитации после перенесенных операций, создает наибольший комфорт в положении «сидя». Подушка имеет специальную форму, которая дает наибольший возможный комфорт при сидении на жесткой поверхности после родов, перенесенных операций или как противопролежневое средство.


----------



## Жаннат (10 Дек 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Жаннат*, такую подушку стоит спросить в ортопедических салонах.


Хочу! Картинка красивая. В аптеке сегодня спрашивала, сказали, что нет у них. Надо идти в медтехнику.


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (11 Дек 2013)

Жаннат написал(а):


> Хочу! Картинка красивая. В аптеке сегодня спрашивала, сказали, что нет у них. Надо идти в медтехнику


Думаю, что надо искать в ортопедических салонах и подбирать согласно анатомическим особенностям, размеры бывают разные.


----------



## Жаннат (11 Дек 2013)

У нас в городе даже не слышала о ортопедических салонах. Надо будет спросить у нашего травматолога.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (11 Дек 2013)

Жаннат написал(а):


> У нас в городе даже не слышала о ортопедических салонах


Можно заказать через интернет.
Если и так не найдете требуемого, давайте я у нас в салонах гляну, (благо тут их вагонстележкой) и Вам вышлю на Н.Г.) только в личку напишите адрес куда и точно ЧТО Вам надо.


----------



## Жаннат (12 Дек 2013)

Спасибо Ирина!  Я сегодня нашла выход из положения, сшила две подушки для автомобиля ( под шею) друг к дружке концами, получилось очень неплохо. Уже посидела первый раз за ужином. Попа в районе копчика до стула не достает, сижу на ногах  Довольно удобно


----------



## Gala_Il (12 Дек 2013)

Жаннат написал(а):


> Спасибо Ирина!  Я сегодня нашла выход из положения, сшила две подушки для автомобиля ( под шею) друг к дружке концами, получилось очень неплохо. Уже посидела первый раз за ужином. Попа в районе копчика до стула не достает, сижу на ногах  Довольно удобно  Посмотреть вложение 40912


Здорово придумала!
Увидела и тут же из подушки соорудила следующее кольцо:
 
Быстро, удобно, красиво и весело !
Но правда и на жёстком стуле не пойму как можно на копчик упереться ?
Наверно мои мышцы(?) ягодичные хорошо накачаны .


----------



## La murr (12 Дек 2013)

Девушки, молодцы! Нашли выход из положения! 
Но всё таки при первой возможности приобретите специальное ортопедическое средство (всё же принципиальные различия имеются между оригинальным и выполненным своими руками изделием).
А это используйте, например, в "походных" условиях при отсутствии альтернативы.


----------



## Жаннат (12 Дек 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Но правда и на жёстком стуле не пойму как можно на копчик упереться ?
> Наверно мои мышцы(?) ягодичные хорошо накачаны .


Да уж, с ягодичными мышцами у меня всегда были проблемы. Впрочем, как и со всеми остальными))


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (12 Дек 2013)

Да уж, находчивость наших прекрасных дам изумляет)))


----------



## ДианаР72 (13 Дек 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Жаннат*, такую подушку стоит спросить в ортопедических салонах.


У меня такая, у нас стоит 50 долларов.


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2013)

*ДианаР72*, а можно фото Вашей подушки? 
Девочки, в наших края то, что хотелось бы, не нашла. Вот пока выхожу из положения, подложив под пятую точку подушку-"косточку". По факту, получается, что крестец ни во что не упирается. Но понимаю, что это не совсем то... 
Поиски продолжаются!


----------



## Жаннат (19 Дек 2013)

*La murr*, а что это за "косточка"?


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2013)

А вот такая,  *Жаннат:
  *


----------



## Жаннат (19 Дек 2013)

Ух ты, я такую раньше не видела!


----------



## ДианаР72 (19 Дек 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *ДианаР72*, а можно фото Вашей подушки?


@La murr, подушка на работе, но она точно такая как, у Вас на картинке, только обтянута красивым белым чехлом, завтра сфоткаю.


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2013)

Я пользуюсь ими, подкладывая под голову (шею), между коленок во время сна (чтобы бёдра не перекашивались).
Теперь вот для сидения приспособила. 
Такую просто сшить самой. А можно купить - не проблема.


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2013)

*ДианаР72*, как зд*о*рово, когда ортопедические средства работают - облегчают нам жизнь!


----------



## Жаннат (19 Дек 2013)

Вот у меня, кстати, бедра постоянно перекашиваются! Засыпаю в нормальном положении ног, а просыпаюсь с перекрутом позвоночника, потому что ноги сами ночью заворачиваются. Что делать ума не приложу!


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2013)

*Жаннат*, когда это было для меня нестерпимо болезненно - подушка меня очень выручала. После операции по привычке пользовалась этим же способом. http://budtezdorovjem.ru/podushka-dlya-koleney/


----------



## Жаннат (19 Дек 2013)

У меня, кстати, есть колбасоподобная подушка ( как на вашей ссылке), но я верхнюю ногу ( в положении на боку) сильно закидываю вперед, то есть таз почти в положении " на животе", а плечи на боку. Так что подушки меня не затормозят в моем перекруте позвоночника. Утром прямо позвонки ноют от такого перекручивания. Это привычка давнишняя, раньше такое положение мне облегчало боль в спине, а теперь наоборот.


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2013)

Жаннат написал(а):


> колбасоподобная подушка


Вкусная формулировка!


----------



## Жаннат (19 Дек 2013)

У меня колбаса, у Вас косточка


----------



## Gala_Il (19 Дек 2013)

*
    
"Отверстие служит для разгрузки промежности и копчика*
Высота и форма подушки обеспечивает правильное положение таза и полноценную разгрузку седалищных бугров, крестца и копчика. Ортопедическая подушка имеет кольцевидную форму с отверстием в центре."

Когда я болела до операции, то "кувыркалась" с разными подушками, в т.ч. с косточкой и с большой клиновидной под ноги.
 
А вот такую не успела купить (прооперировалась):


----------



## La murr (20 Дек 2013)

Вопрос к тем, кто пользуется таким "бубликом": садиться нужно на ободок круга? Или копчик должен быть в дырке от "бублика"?


----------



## Жаннат (20 Дек 2013)

Мне удобнее, не чувствуется давление на копчик, когда он в дырке.


----------



## ДианаР72 (20 Дек 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Вопрос к тем, кто пользуется таким "бубликом": садиться нужно на ободок круга? Или копчик должен быть в дырке от "бублика"?


По инструкции, в дырке.


----------



## La murr (1 Янв 2014)

Накануне праздника позвонили из ортопедического салона - появилась подушка для сидения! 
Вот такая:

 
Примчалась купить. Посмотрела, предложили присесть - почему-то никаких внятных положительных ощущений не было... 
Укладывали её на диванчик, табурет полужёсткий - может не та поверхность? Старалась сесть, как говорили девочки выше - располагая копчик в дырке...
Больше вариантов не было, и я осталась без покупки.


----------



## Жаннат (1 Янв 2014)

*La murr*, значит она  вам не нужна. Я тоже всегда пробую подобные вещи прежде, чем купить. Я, кстати, уже убираю свою самодельную подушечку периодически, чтобы начинать привыкать сидеть на обычном стуле.


----------



## La murr (1 Янв 2014)

*Жаннат*, да как же не нужна... Мне нужно сделать максимально комфортным процесс работы сидя!
Думаю, что нужно ещё поискать, возможно, другой модели подушку. Эта из пенополиуретана, вроде характеристики у этого материала неплохие, но ведь есть и другие - а выбирать надо по ощущениям, думаю...


----------



## Жаннат (1 Янв 2014)

Света, я имела ввиду именно эту подушку. Другую модель надо искать!


----------



## La murr (1 Янв 2014)

*Жаннат*, всё таки хотелось бы отзыва об опробованной успешно лично... Я, конечно, готова потратиться на *реально хорошую* помощницу-подушку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Янв 2014)

А мы, после опробывания всех вариантов, придумали специальную подушку - Грависитер, кроме поставленных задач по разгрузка, она и выглядит так, что можно её в офис принести, и что важно - с вентиляцией.
В теме про кокцигодению есть ее фото.
Может админ переставит сюда, тема подходящая.


----------



## Жаннат (1 Янв 2014)

Грависитер - сидящая беременная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Янв 2014)

Одна из задач.
Для беременной дочери делал, очень довольна.


----------



## La murr (1 Янв 2014)

> Ортопедическая система для сидения «Грависитер» предназначена:
> 
> -для профилактики заболеваний позвоночника, крестца, копчика, промежности, предупреждения неправильной осанки, снижения давления на нижние отделы позвоночника за счет более правильного перераспределения нагрузки вдоль позвоночника,  обеспечивает анатомическое соответствие, ортопедическое воздействие и гигиенический эффект при заболеваниях позвоночника, крестца, копчика и промежности,
> - для лечения, в комплексных программах, при заболеваниях позвоночника, крестца, копчика, промежности, в частности при регулярных радикулитах, сколеозе, сакроилеите, кокцигодинии, геморрое.
> ...



Есть ограничение по весу - 120 кг. Мужу не подойдёт...


----------



## Жаннат (1 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Ортопедическая система для сидения «Грависитер»


Любопытная вещь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 42153 Посмотреть вложение 42154 Посмотреть вложение 42155
> 
> 
> Есть ограничение по весу - 120 кг. Мужу не подойдёт...


А мы ему сделаем по две вкладки и тогда не продавится.
Мы же производители, сделаем как нужно.


----------



## La murr (2 Янв 2014)

*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо! Замечательное предложение, будем думать.


----------



## La murr (3 Янв 2014)

Хотелось бы узнать мнение специалистов и форумчан: будут ли полезны эти модели подушек для сидения?


> Ортопедическое сидение "Капля" позволяет снизить нагрузку на спину и область промежности, что особенно актуально во время беременности и после родов.
> Его можно использовать в течение всего дня во время сидения на жестких или полужестких поверхностях. Оно представляет собой резиновую надувную подушку круглой формы с отверстием в центре и специальным клапаном, который позволяет ее легко надуть и сдуть. Подушка располагается внутри двухстороннего чехла.
> Во время беременности сиденье поможет разгрузить мышцы спины, а также нормализовать кровообращение в органах малого таза.
> В родах подушка позволяет сидеть во время схваток.
> ...


 

P.S. Есть подозрения, что в чехле сидения "Капли" - обычный подкладной резиновый круг...


----------



## Зинаида Аркадьевна (16 Янв 2014)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где купить грависитер?


----------



## La murr (16 Янв 2014)

Зинаида Аркадьевна написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где купить грависитер?


К Фёдору Петровичу на личную страничку, милости просим - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/


----------



## Зинаида Аркадьевна (16 Янв 2014)

*La murr*, 
Спасибо. Написала доктору в личку.


----------



## Юлия_Зеленогорск (14 Фев 2014)

Надувной круглый диск, называется балансирующий диск. В описании он идет для развития координации и равновесия, а вот врач его рекомендует для правильного распределения нагрузки на позвоночник при сидячей работе. В кладовой здоровья есть тоже в описании - цитата : Кроме того, подушка воздушная используется как средство восстановления мышечной активности, паравертебральных мышц спины. Для этого вы кладете подушку на стул или кресло, под ягодичные мышцы и сидите, не опираясь на спинку стула (кресла). Таким образом, вам приходится постоянно поддерживать тело в вертикальном состоянии, так как воздух, находящийся в подушке, не дает вам сохранять статичную позу длительное время. Задействуются те же группы мышц спины, что и при плавании, но которые редко используются при ходьбе.

Подскажите стоит или нет брать для укрепления мышц спины при грыже грудного отдела?


----------



## ir0n89 (6 Май 2014)

La murr, приобрели себе подушку в итоге и какую именно? Поделитесь выбором и впечатлениями)


----------



## La murr (6 Май 2014)

*ir0n89*, купила себе пока "Каплю" - пользуюсь ею на работе. Не скажу, что это приспособление идеально  - думаю, есть и получше. Но свои функции оно выполняет, сидеть приходится, поэтому стараюсь сделать этот процесс максимально комфортным. 
Пока в наших ортопедических салонах очень ограниченно представлены подушки для сидения.
Надеюсь, что ситуация изменится, тогда выберу себе ещё и подушечку для дома.


----------



## Большой Лев (29 Ноя 2015)

А что вы думаете, если для такой ортопедической подушки использовать подушку с наполнителем из гречишной шелухи? Форму она сама займет нужную и подстроится под все нужные выпуклости


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2015)

А какая разница чем она наполнена.
Главное форма и место приложения.


----------



## Милен@ (7 Май 2016)

Подскажите пожалуйста, какую ортопедическую подушку выбрать в авто? Чтобы поясница не проваливалась в кресло. Видела несколько видов, на чём остановится?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2016)

Мне нравиться наша. Норма Флекс.


----------



## Милен@ (7 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мне нравиться наша. Норма Флекс.Посмотреть вложение 84400 Посмотреть вложение 84401


Доктор, а что скажите об этой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2016)

Нормально. Я бы только повыше чуть поднял.


----------



## Милен@ (8 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нормально. Я бы только повыше чуть поднял.


Поняла  спасибо


----------



## FlyLady (8 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> наша. Норма Флекс.


Хм... очень похожа на мою первую, которую покупала в машину еще три года назад.


Когда озадачилась поисками второй подушки уже для офисного кресла (чтоб не таскать постоянно  одну имеющуюся  из машины в офис и обратно)), искала именно такую же.
Но в наших магазинах быстро найти не получилось. Купила другую.

Старалась максимально похожую по жесткости/удобству  подобрать, но эта все равно чуть мягче первой получилась.
Похоже, первой - машинной скоро смену придется искать, слишком её поперечные ребра давить стали.


----------



## ОленькаК (25 Ноя 2016)

А у меня авиаподушка древняя ненадувная с шариками мелкими внутри (от нашего института Пастера).Она не думала,что под попу пригодится , конечно)И я не думала
Вот удобство ее для меня в чем: ее передняя часть под ногами ( тире ягодицами) фактически, а сзади ее задняя часть - узкая и низкая за мною получается: таким образом, сбоку и спереди поддержка есть, а сзади вис. Мне удобненько!
А на жестком пока никак вообще.


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2016)

ОленькаК написал(а):


> ...Она не думала,что под попу пригодится...


Вторая жизнь у подушки!


----------



## zikyha (15 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите как заказать вашу подушку под попу ? и вопрос нужны ли эти подушки если купить легендарный красный стул из Икеи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

Покажите, что за стул?


----------



## zikyha (15 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Покажите, что за стул?


 


И тогда вопрос что можно сделать с таким стулом чтоб разгрузить поясницу ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

Загнуть спинку вперед и положить ортопедическую поясничную подушку Норма, ну или только подушка.


----------



## zikyha (15 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а красный стул как вариант покупки нормально ?
как я понял по моему сущ. стулу можно чуть загнуть и поясничную а можно просто вашу под попу ? я бы всеравно хотел приобрести вашей конструкции )


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2017)

zikyha написал(а):


> И тогда вопрос что можно сделать с таким стулом чтоб разгрузить поясницу ?


Выбросить этот стул в мусорку!
Тот, что черный стул - очень не удобный. Я как стал мучиться с болячкой сразу стал ощущать где удобные стулья, а где нет.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (15 Май 2017)

zikyha написал(а):


> И тогда вопрос что можно сделать с таким стулом чтоб разгрузить поясницу ?


У меня такой стул на работе + подушка Норма Флекс под поясницу. Ощущаю себя очень комфортно!


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2017)

@влюбленная в жизнь, у всех все по разному. Я наоборот именно на таком сидеть просто не могу, через 5 минут у меня нога правая отнимается просто. А на других стульях лучше. Я связываю это с тем что сидушка у этого стула выпуклая. А мне лучше когда поверхность ровная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

zikyha написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, а красный стул как вариант покупки нормально ?
> как я понял по моему сущ. стулу можно чуть загнуть и поясничную а можно просто вашу под попу ? я бы все равно хотел приобрести вашей конструкции )


Одну под попу, для компенсации ассиметрии и разгрузки копчика, другую под поясницу, для упора.
Красный лучше. На нем точно нужна попочная подушка, слишком твёрдый, поясничная скорее всего так же, но Ее надо крепить скотчем, иначе будет болтаться и мешать.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

А есть какие то прям обязательные параметры подушки под поясницу или материал какой то особенный, его плотность, или там самое главное форма? У нас тут в Украине поискал через гугл, в основном какие то убогие, даже на картинке страшно выглядят, а те что попригляднее от $50...
Может она вообще не подойдет, а так даже попробовать -ни где пока офлайн не встречал..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

Да нет. Тут как удобно человеку и производителю.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

А если удобно с самым минимальным подпором? Правильно ли это, если комфортно? Многим комфортно сидеть сгорбившись, но это же имеет последствия.. Нужно ли себя насиловать и делать принудительный прогиб, например той же подушкой? Имея при этом выпрямленный лордоз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2017)

Если сумеете постепененно себя переучить в прогибу вперед, то это лучше. А если от этого боли нарастают, то что тут переделывать. Значит неправильное стало нормой.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (16 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Выбросить этот стул в мусорку!


.... Зачем так категорично...



Александр_100 написал(а):


> @влюбленная в жизнь, у всех все по разному



В этом то и ответ! (что у всех по разному!) 

Зачем выкидывать, если мне комфортно и ничего не болит! (провожу до 12 часов на нем. и бывает до 5 часов не вставая. знаю, что так нельзя и надо вставать...но работа, есть работа.)


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

@влюбленная в жизнь, Я тоже раньше так работал по 14 часов не отрывая попы от стула и вроде комфортно было. А теперь все больше так не могу, тело не позволят. Пришлось скорректировать, изменить работу.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (16 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @влюбленная в жизнь, Я тоже раньше так работал по 14 часов не отрывая попы от стула и вроде комфортно было. А теперь все больше так не могу, тело не позволят. Пришлось скорректировать, изменить работу.


Аналогично, раньше даже не особо задумывался, что это имеет какую то решающую роль, что под мягкой точкой. Теперь как то сама по себе появилась переборчивость и каждый новый вид стула или кресла чувствуется. Может и сидение на чем попало и как попало тоже внесло свою лепту в теперешнюю картину.


----------



## zikyha (16 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, как приобрести подушку под попу вашей конструкции на сайте ее нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2017)

Правда нету.
Вот тут есть, только вариант прежний. Сейчас из поролона.
http://gsgortopedia.ru/market/nashe_proizvodstvo/trecollis_podushki-prokladki_dlya_spiny_i_shei1/
По приобретению, письмо на sfp05@mail.ru
Девчата ответят.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а больше картинок есть этой полушки? Не понимаю в чем разница вот с этой подушкой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2017)

Ничем.
Плотность и удобство.

А для удобства: другая форма, без чехла-поролон не проскальзывает и 2 слоя мягкий и чуть тверже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

Вот наша новая полушка.
Комплект: Здоровый офис.


----------



## Cant (13 Янв 2018)

Федор Петрович, вроде анонсировали к Новому Году под спину подушку, с памятью и регулировками? Или я перепутал?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2018)

С памятью пока не делали партию, посмотрим по заказам.


----------



## Cant (13 Янв 2018)

А где заказывать? В черном цвете возможно? Я первый в очереди))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2018)

Все в черно?
Не делаем, пока, некрасиво сказали маркетологи.
Но как только.


----------



## Cant (13 Янв 2018)

Маркетологи в машине ездят? Отдельно если, да, двухцветная выигрывает. Но в авто на черном сиденье серая подушка? Сомнительно.
Но цвет вторичен, согласен, мне лишь бы не розовый))
Где заказывать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2018)

sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Cant (13 Янв 2018)

Письмо отправил


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2018)

Принято.


----------



## Дмитрий(82) (25 Апр 2018)

Вопрос по подушкам к Федор Петровичу, как я понял подушку под попу надо обязательно , а к ней надо поясничную брать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2018)

Для позвоночника, важнее поясничная подушка.
Для крестца крестцовая.
Тут не разделить.
Но так как патология и проблемы в поясничном более клинически значимы для большинства, то многие обходятся только поясничной.


----------



## Cant (26 Апр 2018)

Из личного опыта. У друга прихватило спину, отдал свою старую поясничную подушку. За 200 км спину у него отпустило полностью. И без таблеток.
Сам сейчас катаю подушку от Федора Петровича, как на фото выше. Чуть доработал под свое сиденье и спину, все нравится. Поправлять не приходится, сидит как вшитая))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

А что доработали?


----------



## Cant (27 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что доработали?


Списывались с Вами по почте, по поводу ширины подушки. В общем, вставку сзади я подвернул на треть примерно и разместил ее посередине. В итоге увеличился подпор подушки, а сверху подушка легла между боковых валиков сиденья. Получилось то что надо!))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

То есть. Широковато.
А померите ее ширину теперь.
Мы считали среднюю для большинства сидений.
А Машина какая? Сидение не спортивное с боковыми поддержками?


----------



## Cant (27 Апр 2018)

Рулетки нет под рукой. Поднял переписку, на 4 см была подушка шире сиденья между валиками. Сейчас встает четко между ними, середина подушки получается тоньше, за счет этого проваливается.
Фольксваген тигуан, сиденья комфорт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

Тоже посмотрел
Потому и называем трансформером, что можно моделировать под себя,
Ещё бы фото того, как свернули!

Комфорт, выпаленная боковая поддержка, значит в стандарт ляжет хорошо.
Салон фольсваген недалёко, заеду померяю. Спасибо за подсказки.


----------



## Cant (27 Апр 2018)

Фото чуть позже сделаю тогда. Сюда выложить или в почту?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

В почту. Благодарен


----------



## IrinaKuzina (4 Сен 2018)

Добрый день. Заинтересовала эта тема. 
Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли возможность заказать такую подушку с отправкой в Минск? (вопрос к Федору Петровичу)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2018)

Вот тут


----------



## Cant (7 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, здравствуйте!
А подушка на металлической основе, которую гнуть под себя можно, не пошла еще в производство? Не увидел ее на сайте


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2018)

А как же!
Очень нравится многим.


Cant написал(а):


> А подушка на металлической основе, которую гнуть под себя можно, не пошла еще в производство? Не увидел ее на сайте


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

У меня обыкновенный стул на работе,спину приходится держать самой,постоянно следить за ногами.Подушка ортопедическая,копчик удобно проваливается в дырку. Полчаса сижу,5-10мин разминаюсь,хожу или др упражнения делаю. Конечно,когда нет пациентов.Шеф-доктор не помеха.


----------



## Дина (15 Июн 2021)

@darling, а под спинку как же? Мое ИМХО-под спину важнее. В идеале, конечно, обе надо.


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

@Дина, стул где взять. Покупать что-ли на работу.  Есть стул у сестры хозяйки. Но на него подушка не ложится.
Купила корректор для осанки. Не тот что советовала. Этот мягкий хлопковый - весь позвоночник охватывает. Пусть хоть так.Легче спину держать.


----------



## Дина (15 Июн 2021)

@darling, у рабочего стула вообще никакой спинки нет, что ли?


----------



## darling (16 Июн 2021)

@Дина, такой стул на работе. Спина сама по себе,стараюсь держать.Не могу устроиться правильно.То локти давит,то косо монитор стоит,то подушка сьехала.... так весь прием и ёрзаю. Ещё докторская техника стоит,он карточки на стол бросает,постоянно всё едет🥲🙃Левый плечевой сустав ещё ломит...🧐


----------



## Танюня81 (1 Фев 2022)

Добрый день, подскажите у кого есть такие подушки,какую лучше выбрать? И на что обращать внимание при выборе: толщина, материал из которого сделана подушка, жёсткость? Помогает ли разгрузить спину при грыже l5s1? Лучше с подушкой на сидение сразу брать или достаточно под поясницу? Прошу простить, что задаю много вопросов постоянно. В интернете информации много, но хотелось бы посоветоваться с людьми, с похожими проблемами.


----------



## Денис84 (2 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин ,здравствуйте! Это я не нашёл прайса на Ваши товары на сайте pozwonochnik.ru или его и нет... Там есть прайс на всякие системы вытяжения и прочее. А на подушки под крестец и спину не увидел в категории товары для реабилитации. 
Серия только torsio? 

Вам на почту писать вы ассортимент того что есть (интересуют подушки под поясницу и крестец. Машина офис ) пришлёте с буклетами? 

 В визитке     сайты doctorstupin. ru не работает 
Ortho. ru там тоже ерунда....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2022)

https://системы-здоровья.рф/catalog/zdorovyiy_ofis/
		


Вам вот сюда:
Крестец


			https://системы-здоровья.рф/product/norma_krestets_grand-430881/
		



			https://системы-здоровья.рф/product/podushka_pod_krestets_z-430852/
		


Поясница


			https://системы-здоровья.рф/product/podushka_pod_poyasnitsu_z-430853/
		



			https://системы-здоровья.рф/product/norma_poyasnitsa-430847/


----------

